# Bulgarian Pomorians Roller



## poison (Nov 20, 2012)

Bulgarian Pomorians (Pazardzhik) Roller

pics:
































http://www.galabite.com/images/gall...bite.com/images/galleries/big/1/2/9/8/6/3.jpg


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

Lovely birds... infact they are just like the rollers i got this week....but am i being dumb or are these bred to roll down to the ground and die? that's what it looks like they are doing.


----------



## poison (Nov 20, 2012)

yep
they are rolling to the ground and more from them die


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

what is the point in that? poor buggers. Such a sick waste.


----------



## poison (Nov 20, 2012)

and i dislike it but have people with different opinion
they found fun in all it


----------



## Wodin (Nov 5, 2012)

I am sure most pigeon fanciers, regardless of preferred breed, who love the hobby and strive to do the best for their birds would hate this too.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

They are some nice looking birds. they do roll deep. I have had Galatians that are roll downs but I don't breed from them. It would be better if they got higher. Is the breed bred that way?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

poison said:


> yep
> they are rolling to the ground and more from them die


*Beautiful birds, but many of our members will find your videos and posts distasteful. I have deleted the videos and please refrain from further discussion about birds dying..*


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

there lovely pigeons !


----------

